# TTRS front bumper leaked



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

http://tts-freunde.de/blog/2016/02/16/audi-ttrs-2016-front-leaked/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Waiting for the rear bumper to show up.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks pretty nice John! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't like the grill with quattro decal, a bit over the top for my likings, and i also don't like the split grill layout.
Would replace it with a standard TT(S) grill.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

really like it !


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

These image is from this thread.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6934654-Audi-TT-RS/page7











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinsundae (Apr 25, 2016)

any idea when the bumper will come out


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

If i would buy a TT RS you could have mine, it looks hideous.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

You aren't a glass half full kinda guy are you R5? What did life do yo you?

Cheers!


----------

